
Market Forecasting SaaS by Using Convolutional Neural Nets - yoshyoshi
https://www.bloomberg.com/company/announcements/bloomberg-launches-market-forecasting-application-powered-by-artificial-intelligence/
======
yoshyoshi
We have been working on financial timeseries data for last few years building
a dedicated database "MarketStore" from scratch and collaborating with a
number of financial institutions to build financial market specific AI models.
We partnered with Bloomberg this time to provide our AI engine as SaaS for any
Bloomberg users. Please check it out!!

